# eth0 inactive after hibernate

## gattu_marrudu

Hi, 

I'm trying to get hibernate-script to work on my Sony Vaio. 

All works both with Software Suspend 2 and ram, but in both cases my network interface won't restart properly. 

After hibernating I get these messages: 

```
13:33 laptop1 ~ # hibernate-ram -f

hibernate-ram: Trying method in sysfs-ram.conf...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [12] Executing SplashStartSuspend ...

/proc/splash not found. Bootsplash disabled.

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing MuteAudio ...

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing PauseAudio ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc4 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

Executing /etc/init.d/laptop_mode stop

 * Service laptop_mode stopping

 * Service laptop_mode stopped

Executing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Service net.eth0 stopping

 * Service net.eth0 stopped

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing NetworkStop ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Unloading blacklisted module nvidia (and dependencies)

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Unloading blacklisted module nvidia (and dependencies)

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

'vbetool' utility not found. Vbetool disabled.

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing EnableSwsuspBootsplash ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing DisableSwsuspBootsplash ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing SplashStartResume ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading sis900

Loading snd-intel8x0

Loading snd_mixer_oss

Loading snd_pcm_oss

Loading nvidia

Loading pcspkr

Loading ehci_hcd

Loading ohci_hcd

Loading uhci_hcd

FATAL: Module uhci_hcd not found.

Loading usb_storage

Loading usbhid

Loading p4-clockmod

Loading backlight

Loading cpufreq_conservative

Loading raw1394

Loading dv1394

Loading vmmon

FATAL: Module vmmon not found.

Loading vmnet

FATAL: Module vmnet not found.

Loading sonypi

Loading parport

Loading cifs

Loading smbfs

Loading nls-utf8

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading sis900

Loading snd-intel8x0

Loading snd_mixer_oss

Loading snd_pcm_oss

Loading nvidia

Loading pcspkr

Loading ehci_hcd

Loading ohci_hcd

Loading uhci_hcd

FATAL: Module uhci_hcd not found.

Loading usb_storage

Loading usbhid

Loading p4-clockmod

Loading backlight

Loading cpufreq_conservative

Loading raw1394

Loading dv1394

Loading vmmon

FATAL: Module vmmon not found.

Loading vmnet

FATAL: Module vmnet not found.

Loading sonypi

Loading parport

Loading cifs

Loading smbfs

Loading nls-utf8

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing NetworkStart ...

Bringing up interface ath0

Bringing up interface ath0

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStart ...

Executing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Service net.eth0 starting

 * Service net.eth0 started

Executing /etc/init.d/laptop_mode start

 * Service laptop_mode starting

 * Service laptop_mode started

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc6 ...

Executing switchto -s...

QuickSwitch 1.05 Mohit Muthanna, Paul Seamons 2002

Checking last service.../etc/quickswitch/switchto.last

Using service: LIV

Error connecting to initng socket

Error, /sbin/dhcpcd: not running

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc5 ...

Executing echo "Good morning!"...

Good morning!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc3 ...

Executing switchto -s...

QuickSwitch 1.05 Mohit Muthanna, Paul Seamons 2002

Checking last service.../etc/quickswitch/switchto.last

Using service: LIV

Error connecting to initng socket

Error, /sbin/dhcpcd: not running

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc2 ...

Executing echo "Good morning!"...

Good morning!

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [12] Executing SplashOff ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing XStatusReportErrors ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...
```

And I can't ping any of my machines, neither internet locations: 

```
13:33 laptop1 ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:46:D2:6B:87  

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1004 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1198179 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:116529 (113.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3780 (3.6 Kb)  TX bytes:3780 (3.6 Kb)

13:33 laptop1 ~ # ping server

PING server.industrie (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- server.industrie ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2010ms
```

Even restarting eth0 doesn't help. 

```
13:34 laptop1 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart --verbose

 * Service net.eth0 stopping

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename netplugd iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping netplug on eth0 ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Service net.eth0 stopped

 * Service net.eth0 starting

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename netplugd wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       netplugd provides plug

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address 08:00:46:D2:6B:87 ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting netplug on eth0 ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  net.eth0 has started but is inactive
```

What does "inactive" mean?

Your help is much appreciated. 

Thanks 

gm

----------

## gattu_marrudu

Anybody in there?

----------

## eccerr0r

A while ago I've found some ethernet adaptors just are not written properly for suspend/restore and no matter what you do, you can't coax it to work without a full reboot...

----------

## gattu_marrudu

Actually it's a sis900-based ethernet card, which should be pretty common - where did you find about the "blacklisted" cards?

----------

## devsk

merely stopping eth0 may not be sufficient. You may have to insert a manual onsuspend with '/etc/init.d/eth0 stop and rmmod of net module' in there.

----------

## gattu_marrudu

Moved to initng and started a new thread: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3936541.html#3936541

----------

